# Business Cards, is it P.E. or PE?



## jstandfest (Sep 19, 2006)

What is the proper format for business cards. Is with the periods or no periods at all, "P.E." or "PE"

Thanks for the prompt feedback.


----------



## redrum (Sep 19, 2006)

I just scanned through my stack of business cards, it seems to be a pretty even split..

not on my card though 

I like P.E. myself...


----------



## EdinNO (Sep 19, 2006)

Mine says "P.E".

This topic came up before- possible on "the other board"'s site. I think the best answer I heard was that either would work but "P.E." was more traditional and "PE" more contemporary.

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 19, 2006)

"P.E." is what it says on mine.

It also doubles as "plotter engineer" when I have to fix our archaic contraption. Our CAD guy is a great drafter, but not too swift when it comes to fixin' stuff.


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 19, 2006)

Back around test time, someone had said that it's the (PE) exam...

But, once you pass you are a (P.E.) with periods. Don't think it matters a whole lot, everyone will recognize what it is.


----------



## petergibbons (Sep 20, 2006)

I think P.E. stands out better myself. When I passed, I referred to myself as an official P-dot E-dot.


----------



## HERO (Nov 1, 2006)

Always use "P.E." Never use "PE."

i.e.:

Mark A. Hero, P.E.

Mechanical Engineer


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 1, 2006)

yeah those periods add a touch of distinction.


----------



## structuralrik (Nov 1, 2006)

"P.E." on mine.

I think it looks better on the card and most of the cards I have here use that format as well.


----------



## Owism (May 25, 2017)

What about "P.Engr."  ?

PE reminds me of Physical Education teachers


----------



## ptatohed (May 25, 2017)

Dude, really?  An 11 year old thread?

Moving...

Oh and, in he U.S., it is PE (or P.E. if you must).  P.Eng. is used in Canada.  There is no P.Engr.  Though less common, some people use RE (registered engineer).


----------

